# This Guy is a Legend !



## blazeftp (Jan 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











Full of Win !


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL brilliant


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 29, 2011)

I am impressed with his car jumping skills.  A man has gotta have skills.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 29, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am impressed with his car jumping skills.  A man has gotta have skills.



The last jump is amazing.

Like a salmon


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 29, 2011)

awsome fuckin awsome i have a good one....
YouTube - Smackfest Hot 97


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## bknoxx (Jan 29, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> the last jump is amazing.
> 
> Like a salmon


lmao


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 29, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> awsome fuckin awsome i have a good one....
> YouTube - Smackfest Hot 97


  LOL dumb asses


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 30, 2011)

Bumping for epic win.


----------



## bolsen (Jan 30, 2011)

thats pretty much my weekend in nutshell...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

hard to keep a good man down!


----------



## knuggy (Jan 31, 2011)

the chicken makes a break for it 0:26


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 31, 2011)

I Dont know how I would respond if I walked out of a building and there was a naked dude leaping all catlike onto the roof of my ride.  You dont get to see that enough nowadays.


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck I almost forgot about smackfest! I used to listen to that every morning every day heading into work lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish i could make a guest aparence on that show and give one of those bitches a good smack!!!!! naked guy is just fucking awsome..one time I went to a buddys bday part and he had started trippin acid well about two hrs later he was naked and breaking everthing in his house so most people left. he was outside screaming and running around his apt complex breakin everones outdoor shit well i talked to his sister the next day and she said he was running from the cops and jumping on their cars and fought them before he got taken down. I wish we had vid of that cause he was like 125 and real squirley ya know.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

bolsen said:


> thats pretty much my weekend in nutshell...



lawl!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol  
He may have a penis and he know's how to play the thing, but he fights like a bitch!


----------



## Walnutz (Jan 31, 2011)

Is that Borat?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is the funniest youtube vid ever!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2011)

I've woken up naked on a hotel balcony at 7am with old people across the way gawking at me, I've had the cops wake me up in snowy weather on my moms front porch naked clothes folded and used as a pillow and those times I only drank too much...this is why I will never do PCP.....I'd probably try to peel my skin off......


----------



## dworld (Jan 31, 2011)

hilarious


----------

